

Don't Drop Out – Why There Is Value in College - yashpkotak
https://medium.com/essays-by-kern/don-t-drop-out-ed0e8d14e22d/

======
gamechangr
This is good stuff. I hate to see all the "stay in school" advice centered on
"you'll get your dream job".

I met so many friends that have been helpful for my own learning and even job
placements.

~~~
yashpkotak
I really liked how the author's points on how college helps in intellectual
development, making friends and also having some fun in life. Life is not all
about work; which most of the proponents of dropping out ignore.

